# nitrate control.



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

what are your thoughts on using fresh willow branch cuttings as a nitrate remover/controller?i have also read some threads about using them to remove green water.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I have been meaning to try it out but have yet too, I know thats not any help but I thought I would mention it. I would love to see some testing of the actual nitrate removal, that is what made me want to try.Right now there is nothing here but ice and snow but when it warms up I might give it a whirl.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

same here with the weather. wondering if the salicylic acid really effects the growth of other plants?wondering what type of willow to use for my little experiment?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

My sister has used willow tree water to root plant cuttings before. I think she had to keep it heated for some time in water for the final product but I imagine a slight amount of the plants hormone would be released in the water even without the heating process. The more I think about it the more I want to get some willow cuts. Keep me posted when you acquire yours and thanks for rekindling my curiosity on the subject.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

will let you know how my little experiment goes. i have weeping and shrub willow near me.will try the shrub willow first since it is growing in my yard and grows faster than the weeping variety.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

_Very_ interested to hear the results of your experiments, Sandy. Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I've never heard of this ... Glad you brought it up. Makes me super curious !


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i'm subbing to see what your findings are.
i have dried twisted in mine right now,i doubt it will make any difference,
however i shall if you wish post any findings on this.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

we are under a few feet of snow right now so i will have to wait a few months.like most in the winter my mind tends to dwell on the coming of spring, and all of the things i want to try after the big melt. 

the willow types that produce side shoots are supposed to work the best.as mentioned,the salicylic acid produced by the willow is supposed to aid in the rooting process of new plants. for the nitrate control,the idea is to use freshly cut willow branches 1/4-1/2" size.you strip the bottom leaves that would end up being submersed.do not put the cut end into the gravel,and let the end with the leaves still attached ,come out of the top of the aquarium. after a few weeks,the willow will take root and suck up extra nitrate. you do not want to use too many or you will run the risk of starving your other plants.

now i am off to read up on how the salicylic acid will effect fish.will write up my findings here.


----------

